# heikentävästi



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

I'm curious about the form *heikentävästi* here:



> Aspon Telkossa Venäjän taloudellisen tilanteen heikentyminen heijastui tuotteiden kysyntää heikentävästi.



"In the Aspo Group's Telko company, the weakening of Russia's economic situation was reflected in the weakened demand(?) for [Telko's] products."

Would the meaning be different if _heikentävästi_ were replaced by *heikentämällä*?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

_"... tuotteiden kysyntää heikentämällä" _sounds like someone actively and on purpose weakened the demand, which doesn't work well with the beginning of the sentence.

_Yrityksen osakkeen arvoa laskettiin keinotekoisesti tuotteiden kysyntää heikentämällä._


----------



## akana

I'm having trouble making any sense out of the latter half of this sentence. 

Eikö jokin heijastu jo*sta*kin?

So would _heikentävästi_ modify _kysyntää_? If so, what does it mean?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Eikö jokin heijastu jo*sta*kin?


Jokin heijastuu jo*sta*kin ja jo*hon*kin.

Kysynnän heikkeneminen heijastui taloudellise*sta* tilantee*sta*, ja taloudellinen tilanne heijastui kysyntä*än* heikentäen sitä.

Alkuperäinen lause on kehnosti laadittu jo siksi, että "heikentymistä" on käytetty kahteen kertaan. Lisäksi se on mielestäni kieliopillisesti virheellinen.


----------



## akana

> Jokin heijastuu jo*sta*kin ja jo*hon*kin.





> Kysynnän heikkeneminen heijastui taloudellise*sta* tilantee*sta*, ja taloudellinen tilanne heijastui kysyntä*än* heikentäen sitä.
> 
> Alkuperäinen lause on kehnosti laadittu jo siksi, että "heikentymistä" on käytetty kahteen kertaan. Lisäksi se on mielestäni kieliopillisesti virheellinen.



Kiitos, mutta en ole vielä varma ymmärränkö oikein. Olisiko *seuraava* oikea ymmärrys?

"(Venäjän) taloudellisen tilanteen heikentyminen heijastui tuotteiden kysyntää(n)..."_
*Tuotteiden (alhaisesta) kysynnästä tiedettiin, että talous oli heikko... *

_"...heikentävästi. (...heikentäen sitä.)"_
*...ja alhaisen kysynnän vuoksi talous (vai kysyntä?) tuli vielä heikommaksi.*_

Huh huh. Nyt tuli päänsärky.


----------



## Spongiformi

akana said:


> Kiitos, mutta en ole vielä varma ymmärränkö oikein. Olisiko *seuraava* oikea ymmärrys?



Koko monimutkainen esimerkkilause voidaan yksinkertaistaa muotoon:
"Venäjän taloudellisen tilanteen heikentyminen on laskenut Aspon Telkon tuotteiden kysyntää."

"Heijastua" saattaa itse asiassa olla täysin tarpeeton sana koko lauseessa, ja sitä on varmaankin käytetty siinä ainoastaan sen vuoksi, että sen käyttäminen on muodikasta. Eikä sitä ollut edes käytetty oikein ja lause oli muutoinkin heikko, kuten Hakro sanoi. Kenties heijastuminen olisi paikallaan, jos puhuttaisiin monimutkaisesta tilanteesta, mutta tuntematta kokonaisuutta en osaa arvioida asiaa. Jos esimerkiksi Aspon Telko ei myy mitään suoraan Venäjälle, vaan myy tuotteita toisille yrityksille, jotka puolestaan vievät Venäjälle, niin silloin voitaisiin kai sanoa, että kyse on heijastumisesta eikä suoraviivaisesta vaikutuksesta.


----------



## akana

Spongiformi said:


> Koko monimutkainen esimerkkilause voidaan yksinkertaistaa muotoon:
> "Venäjän taloudellisen tilanteen heikentyminen on laskenut Aspon Telkon tuotteiden kysyntää."



Kiitos, päänsärky on jo parantunut


----------



## Hakro

Huh huh. Minullekin tulee päänsärkyä, kun joudun lukemaan tekstiä, jonka kirjoittaja ei ole hetkeäkään ajatellut, tuleeko viesti ymmärretyksi. Aloituslause on tyypillinen esimerkki.


> Aspon Telkossa Venäjän taloudellisen tilanteen heikentyminen heijastui tuotteiden kysyntää heikentävästi.


Mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Se tarkoittaa, että:
- Venäjän taloudellinen tilanne oli heikentynyt, tullut huonommaksi,
- tämän takia Aspo/Telko-yhtiön tuotteiden kysyntä väheni, aleni.

Aloituslause selkokielellä:
Koska Venäjän taloudellinen tilanne oli huonontunut, Aspo-yhtymään kuuluvan Telko-yhtiön tuotteiden kysyntä väheni.

Selkokieli on aina vähän pitempää, mutta jos on kyse puhutusta viestistä (esim. radiossa) tai internet-tektistä, lisäpituus ei maksa mitään.

(Wikipedia: *Selkokieli* on yleiskieltä yksinkertaisempaa kieltä, jonka sisältöä, rakennetta ja sanastoa on muokattu helpommaksi ymmärtää.)


----------



## sakvaka

I case it's still unclear to some, the original sentence is supposed to mean _... heijastui tavalla, joka heikensi tuotteiden kysyntää._ -sti is the same adverbial suffix that is present in words like _kauniisti _and _rumasti_._ 

Heikentävä_ > _heikentävästi _> _kysyntää heikentävästi_

And I agree with the others about the sentence being badly formulated.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Kysynnän heikkeneminen heijastui taloudellise*sta* tilantee*sta*, ja taloudellinen tilanne heijastui kysyntä*än* heikentäen sitä.



Is there any semantic difference between

_... Heijastui heikent*äen* tuotteiden kysyntää_

and

_... Heijastui tuotteiden kysyntää heikentä*västi*_

?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Is there any semantic difference between
> 
> _... Heijastui heikent*äen* tuotteiden kysyntää_
> 
> and
> 
> _... Heijastui tuotteiden kysyntää heikentä*västi*_
> 
> ?


No, there's no semantic difference, and both phrases are badly formulated in the same way.


----------

